# Anyone ride Magnesium wheels?



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.amclassic.com/magnesium_tubular.html

about 50 grams lighter than the Reynolds KOM, but it's almost 50% cheaper and suppose to be stronger.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I rode them for a hill climb race outside of Santa Fe last year. They ride just like the the sprint 350's. They feel fast though. Might just be a phsyc job, but the feel damn fast. The only issue I have heard people have had with them is the ceramic coating wearing off and the brake surface corroding.


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

sure it corrodes, but it's wiped off everytime u use ur brakes


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

The problem with magnesium rims is not the water that gets on the outside becaues the outside of the rim is coated with a protectant. The problem is the water that gets into the inside of the rim, water gets into the inside non-coated part and corrodes from the inside out. So eventually the rims fail by splitting open from the pressure of the tire pulling the rim walls apart.

Here is a picture of a magnesium rim failure.


----------



## hogut (Feb 25, 2006)

Magnesium is also relatively soft and more susceptible to rim damage from rough roads, potholes and rocks.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*So what?*



hogut said:


> Magnesium is also relatively soft and more susceptible to rim damage from rough roads, potholes and rocks.


So it corrodes and is easily damaged, and you think that makes it questionable for a rim material. Have you forgotten that it is light? And in the bike business, light makes right!


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

But if I ride it in the dry and salt free conditions I should be fine, right?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes you would be fine with them. They wouldn't sell wheels that posed an obvious hazard. I rode them like I said and they were fine.


----------



## hogut (Feb 25, 2006)

No, I don't think its questionable just sharing some potential negatives that I've heard about. I can't speak from personal experience. Just be careful of salt water and rough roads. Light is great. Light and aero can be even better.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Batman, keep in mind that really light weight wheelsets aren't usually meant for everyday use, and regardless of the claims, are best for sub 160 pound riders with a smooth pedaling style (Do you ride rollers?).

Having said that I'm a huge fan of American Classic wheels and have ridden them for as long as they've sold them (On my road, 'cross, and MTB bikes). On the road I run both the Sprint 350's and the Mag 300's with Conti 3000's & 4000's. From experience, I can say there's not a great enough weight savings to justify the Mag 300's, unless you enjoy monster climbs. The Sprint 350's have proved to be very reliable, and depending on the build, are only about a total of 60 grams heavier, and you don't have to use ceramic brake pads (The Mag 300 rims weigh about 325 gms). For comparison, I weigh around 150 and spent many hours on the rollers in the 70' & 80's, and have lots of track & fixie experience,


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

From what I have heard braking performance has been improved for this year's rims, but before it was reportedly worse than a wet carbon rim.

Since the picture is of a clincher rim failure I am wondering how the tubular rim would fail. My guess would be cracking around the spoke holes.


----------

